
Shar: One year with Rust - dochtman
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust_gamedev/comments/5vqlln/shar_one_year_with_rust/?st=izitvzxw&sh=bf8262ba
======
scorpioxy
It's interesting to read about users of Rust trying to build different kinds
of systems. The "amazing language for game development" is quite an
endorsement. Even more so when you read that his colleague was able to pick up
the language and contribute with no hassle. Unfortunately libraries and
bindings will take time to develop so any new-ish platform will have the same
issue.

I am looking at picking up a new language. Something to add to the utility
belt and not just for fun(so no lisp...). I am torn between go and rust. They
seem similar yet coming from different backgrounds.

go is designed by a big company with a need for a safe systems language that
is as fast as C that works well at scale with a distributed infrastructure.
Rust is designed by a company with a need for a safe systems language that
works well to build browsers? I like Mozilla's tech usually but go seems to
have better recognition in the workplace. Any thoughts?

~~~
oldsj
I'm neither OP nor an expert, but I highly recommend rust. It's got a few
great features that put it higher on my list than go

1\. Zero cost abstractions, namely the ownership system - No GC by default,
provides memory safety without the overhead but at the cost of a higher
learning curve.

2\. Higher-level language features like FP, inheritance, and generics that
optimize away to machine code that's equal to or faster than the equivalent C
version.

3\. Cargo / crates package management. You just include any external library
you need in your Config.toml file and cargo takes care of the rest.

4\. Best of both worlds type system - about as strongly typed as Haskell but
type inference takes care of the tedium of having to annotate the type of
every variable like C / java style giving the killer feature of "if it
compiles it's basically bug free".

